# Subtitles: Yay or Nay?



## aravis (Apr 2, 2012)

I love using subtitles on movies. I catch lines I missed or got wrong and build up my movie quote stock! I mean, in this instance, English subs on English movies, but I've watched Korean stuff with English subs and didn't mind it. What do you guys prefer?


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

I watch foreign films often so I haven't a problem with subtitles. In fact, it has helped me learn, or rather partially learn, a handful of different languages. Would I be able to hold my own in conversation? No, but I have learned simple phrases. At times I do find myself watching English films with English subtitles for the very reasons you mentioned.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually I like subtitles when I don't have control over the volume of the movie. When I do it isn't really necessary, but sometimes I will have them on on a subsequent viewing, especially if I missed something.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

If it's a foreign film, I prefer subtitles to English dubbing.
If it's in a language I understand, they just get in the way.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

It depends on a couple of things. If it's a language I am somewhat familiar with (i.e. French or Arabic), I will try to watch the film without the subtitles. If it's in a language I am not that familiar with (i.e. Russian or Greek), I will definitely watch it with subtitles. I absolutely _refuse_ to watch anime or Japanese films with English dubbing. I _hate_ the voice actors they pick to replace some of my favourite seiyuu's/actor's!

If I am watching an English film, no subtitles. They become so distracting because I _have_ to read them, and then I lose track of what's going on visually, or miss subtle things.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd never avoid a film because of subtitles. Generally foreign films are better than English ones (in my opinion), so I tend to watch quite a lot of them. (Chinese films have got far better choreography and stunts than English ones too, which make actions films more interesting to watch).


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

I use subtitles all the time. I even turn on the closed captions when I'm watching tv. It's great, if a loud sound suddenly happens, or if the movie (or tv show) gets really quiet, all you have to do is read what was said. You don't have to miss a beat.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I like subtitles, unless they are in a pale color on a white background. Then they annoy me and make me bug-eyed. But, in general, yes to subtitles. Even if I don't understand a foreign language, I enjoy listening to it. Each language has a different rhythm. Eventually, I start to pick out words and repeat them. I can repeat words in many languages but can speak only two.
Also, foreign movies tend to be quite good, and I enjoy watching them.


----------



## Owlotic (May 31, 2012)

When I was younger I couldn't stand em as I found them to either get in the way or were quite distracting, but now I've gotten used to them/hang of em I don't mind if they're there or not  and I prefer subs to dubs by a long way ^^


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't mind having to read them, but I do mind them eating up roughly one-fourth of the picture. For widescreen formats, at least, why can't the subtitles be displayed below the frame?


----------



## aravis (Apr 2, 2012)

La Petite Sirène said:


> It depends on a couple of things. If it's a* language I am somewhat familiar with (i.e. French or Arabic)*, I will try to watch the film without the subtitles. If it's in a language I am not that familiar with (i.e. Russian or Greek), I will definitely watch it with subtitles. I absolutely _refuse_ to watch anime or Japanese films with English dubbing. I _hate_ the voice actors they pick to replace some of my favourite seiyuu's/actor's!
> 
> If I am watching an English film, no subtitles. They become so distracting because I _have_ to read them, and then I lose track of what's going on visually, or miss subtle things.


OMG. French and Arabic? Those are the languages I'm working on right now! والحمد لله!!


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

<--- Subtitle Queen!


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

It's quite common where I live, so I'm used to it. Besides, whenever it's on film, you can view without any subtitles.

Of course, if you were to have subtitles in real life aswell, that would probably get annoying.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Cormo said:


> Of course, if you were to have subtitles in real life aswell, that would probably get annoying.


Are you kidding? It would be awesome! When someone mumbles and I can't hear them, bam! instant translation! Note: same applies to foreign languages


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Holgrave said:


> Are you kidding? It would be awesome! When someone mumbles and I can't hear them, bam! instant translation! Note: same applies to foreign languages


Yeah, but what if the translations are poor? Done by some schmuck who barely speaks the language, or just parts of it.

Or those subtitles for the hearing impaired, that just shows *inaudible mumbling*.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Cormo said:


> Yeah, but what if the translations are poor? Done by some schmuck who barely speaks the language, or just parts of it.
> 
> Or those subtitles for the hearing impaired, that just shows *inaudible mumbling*.


I'd get the general gist.

It would just show me that I don't have to pay attention to what they were saying.


----------



## GotThis (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, because sometimes I have trouble hearing things. Though I don't like it when the subtitles go too fast.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

All subs are good for me. And in the case of foreign movies either having subs or being dubbed, I always prefer subs. It seems more authentic.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

aravis said:


> OMG. French and Arabic? Those are the languages I'm working on right now! والحمد لله!!


That's fantastic!!  Unfortunately, I never learned to read or write Arabic. It's a second language because my mother is Lebanese and it was always spoken at home.   I watch mum's _musalsals_ sometimes and can usually follow them (unless it's in a different dialect, then I'm lost ).


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Only if the thing I'm watching is anime. I don't like or see much point in watching anything else with subtitles xD


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Dub:
(did they get a 10 year old to voice Dilandau? What the hell.)





Original:
(not subbed, but not the point)





Need I say more? -.-


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

For films in languages other than English (my mother tongue) I much prefer subtitles to dubbing. I had actually rather not watch a film if it is dubbed. As far as films originally in English, I find English subtitles unnecessary and distracting.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Sometimes I do like subtitles at times, yes. If I ADD out I can read lol, and then you don't have to deal with voices being super low and music/commercials being super loud. Everything but dubs, it's just silly imo.

If I'm watching say Simpsons (only texted never dubbed to Swedish) I want English, not Swedish subs because translated jokes aren't as funny. But I do zone in and out from text/speech so I think it's good for my attention span. Much easier to relax with subtitles and audible speech imo, so you don't miss that one important word. 

@sprinkles Women are often used to voice boys, just like Bart Simpson is voiced by a woman. Same with even Ash Ketchum in English dubb.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Inguz said:


> Women are often used to voice boys, just like Bart Simpson is voiced by a woman. Same with even Ash Ketchum in English dubb.


It doesn't help that Dilandau is no ordinary 'boy', but a completely psychotic and cruel pyromaniac. He's a serious character and the immature Ash type voice is total bullshit. Totally ruins him in a NOT funnily ironic way.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

aravis said:


> I love using subtitles on movies. I catch lines I missed or got wrong and build up my movie quote stock! I mean, in this instance, English subs on English movies, but I've watched Korean stuff with English subs and didn't mind it. What do you guys prefer?


yes, I also prefer subtitles...English subtitles on English movies, 'cuz sometimes I'd miss what the characters are saying, and I don't like missing out on what they're saying.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

subtitles are almost always a must for anime. some anime has been done right when english dubbed, but a lot of times the sub versions are so much better.


----------



## kubrickian (Feb 1, 2012)

I love subtitles too. On movies and TV shows actually, regardless of language. It really helps me focus, something I have problems with. It's kind of weird watching things without them anymore.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't mind subtitles in English movies/shows, but if there isn't any mumbling or slurring, I'd prefer simply to watch the movie. Subtitles don't distract me (I still catch every detail with them on), but English movies just look better without them. :happy:


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

I _love_ subtitles. They're the fastest way to feed my brain while watching a movie. I used to have an old TV in my room that showed live subtitles and I kept that setting on because I loved reading them. Used to drive my mom crazy ^^'

Most of my favorite movies are foreign, also, so I have to like them.


----------



## Apdenoatis (May 23, 2012)

I love subtitles. I seem to be bad at comprehending things by hearing them, and I phase out when listening to words, so speed-reading works well for me.


----------



## cubilone (Jun 9, 2012)

In most countries with languages that are not widely spoken they just sub everything and thus everyone is used to it. I'm so used to it I download and use subtitles even if I'm able to understand everything, it's just a habit.


----------



## Andraste (Jun 9, 2012)

The movies I watch are usually independent art house movies (which are usually in a foreign language), so I haven’t a problem with subtitles.


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Subtitles definitely. 

I definitely have to 'see' the words in order to register what the character is saying, otherwise there's a good chance I'll miss an important clue or plot point.

And of course there's always the fact I prefer to hear the original voices, especially with anime. Though dubbing is certainly getting better.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

aravis said:


> I love using subtitles on movies. I catch lines I missed or got wrong and build up my movie quote stock! I mean, in this instance, English subs on English movies, but I've watched Korean stuff with English subs and didn't mind it. What do you guys prefer?


I use them on anime... but because I'm watching it in Japanese. They're really handy for that.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with them.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I like subtitles but sometimes I feel like I'm reading the film rather than watching it.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

I like subtitles, I even use them while watching a movie in my first language. However I do agree with above post that sometimes it feels like you're reading the movie and you miss small details in the background 'cause of it.


----------



## LightningHeart78 (Jun 11, 2012)

I only mind reading subtitles when they change too much and too fast on the screen.  Otherwise, I like them for the same reasons mentioned above.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

I find dubs unacceptable unless it's a kids movie (or documentary). Dubbed movies just seems so arrogant and lazy to me. It can only be topped by remaking the whole movie in your own language when there is already a perfectly good movie with subs.


----------



## GenreWalker (Jun 13, 2012)

I use subtitles in games the way Aravis does in movies. The only other times i use subtitles is if the dub is bad or there is no dub.


----------



## SillyMcGoose (Apr 2, 2012)

I like subtitles in general both for foreign films and English films with poor sound.

Thus, yay!


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

Since I primarily watch American or British movies, foreign movies in general, subtitles are essential to me. I may even find it hard to pick up dialogue in movies from my home country.


----------



## Yuval (May 12, 2011)

I don't use subtitles if I don't have to, it distracts me from the film. Even in my native language I'll just focus on reading and will miss little things in the background (and I love noticing little things in films, that aren't really related to the plot or anything).
In English.. if it has a "special" accent or a lot of slang I'll have to use subs as well :/


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Sure, I enjoy international movies, subbed anime, and Bollywood more than most American and British movies. I appreciate Netflicks for their random subtitled films and I also like to scout around online for independent foreign flicks. I've noticed that the pacing in non-American films is more spaced out and thoughtful...so there's plenty of time to read (and interpret) what's being said.


----------



## fiertelann (Jun 17, 2012)

I love subtitles! For English films, I rarely use them when I watch a film for the first time, but I do every time after that, because I'm more of a visual person so it's nice to be able to read the quotes. For foreign films and anime, I always use subs. Dubs annoy the crap out of me because I keep watching the lips and they just don't line up with the words (obviously)!


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Subtitles: Yay!
Like a lot of people here, I like a lot of foreign movies, so subtitles are a must. (And they're also great for learning!)
When it comes to English, I usually don't watch subbed, but it doesn't bother me. Sometimes it's pretty helpful since I have terrible hearing x)


----------



## Impermanence (Apr 24, 2012)

If it's a foreign language I don't mind but if it's english subs then I just turn them off.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Cheveyo said:


> If it's a foreign film, I prefer subtitles to English dubbing.
> If it's in a language I understand, they just get in the way.


That's also how I view it.

for years i avoided foreign films, but once I started watching them, I preferred to read the subtitles and hear the original dialogue, not listen to overdubs.

On occasion I might turn on subtitles on English films if I can't understand a particular section of dialogue, but they're a huge distraction, I'd rather just watch the movie.


----------



## ThatUglyGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

I watch everything with subtitles or captions except live sports events. I've been doing it since I was a lot younger and now I find it weird to watch TV without it. It really helps me catch things that I might not have heard otherwise. It's not really distracting to me, but I suppose I'm just used to it by now.

Also, subbed anime > dubbed anime.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Fine by me.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I prefer subtitles to bad dubs.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

I always watch my movies with subtitles.


----------



## Coffee Soap (Jun 25, 2012)

I like to have subtitles in the same language of the film, always. I think it's partly because I'm a visual learner, so I absorb the dialogue better when I read it. Also, this way I never miss anything, especially stuff in the background.


----------



## radeness (Jul 9, 2012)

I used to hate subtitles. _Aaaah. What's the text doing? It's blocking the scene!_ But since I got used to it thanks to watching anime, I acquired the feeling that I must know what they're saying and that I mustn't miss anything.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Although they sometimes distract me from the artistic value of the film/TV series, subtitles are NECESSARY for those who aren't familiar with the original language.


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I usually put on the subtitles even if the film is in English... just in case I miss parts of the dialogue. 

If I'm watching anime, or a foreign film, I definitely prefer subtitles to English dubbing.


----------



## viri (Jul 15, 2012)

yay!


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

I use sub titles on anything foreign. Dubs are a lot worse ~90% of the time (in my opinion). I also like to have subtitles on in games because I don't hear things a lot in those. I don't use them on TV/movies that are in English though.


----------

